# Tim Clarke checking in...



## Phattlippz (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi everyone! My name is Tim Clarke - I'm living a "dual" professional life as a composer and sound designer for games and other media , as well as a professional trumpet player, teacher and composer/arranger for various ensembles.

I use a mac G4 (dual 1.42ghz with with 2 Seagates + 2 SATA Raptor drives) with Logic, EXS24, Cameleon5000, EWQL Gold, Atmosphere, Stylus RMX, Trilogy, Albino2, Crystal, etc etc etc.! I love virtual instruments/samplers...haven't used a hardware sound source for nearly 2 years.

On the trumpet side I play a Conn Vintage 1 Bb trumpet, a Bach C trumpet, Stomvi piccolo trumpet, Stomvi Eb/D trumpet, Yamaha flugelhorn, an old rotary valve Bb trumpet, and a Conn cornet.

TC


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey Tim - welcome to VI Control! Nice seeing you here and see you around the forums then! 8)


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 19, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Tim!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Tim and welcome to V.I. Control!


----------

